# Reputable Breeders in the state of PA



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's a few that I've come across...

http://www.goldentop.freeservers.com/

http://www.harborviewgoldens.com/


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would look at the www.grca.org at the puppy referral section on what to look for a reputable breeder. Be very careful, unfortunately in PA there are alot of puppy mills. At the top of the page is a puppy finder fact checker has alot of great information on what to look for also. Good luck in your search.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

Jennifer Craig at Harborview Goldens has a litter due in June:

www.harborviewgoldens.com


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

Patrice Loves, Highlight Goldens on Middletown, PA just had a litter born. Email: [email protected] or ph: 717-939-2770


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The litter at Harborview seems so lovely. The mother, JLO, is on my fridge from a GRN add in 2009. I saw her at a show and fell in love, lol.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Our pup is coming from Brianne's Goldens in Western PA. The litter is to be born in June is Grace x Harborview's Lotto. Should be ready for their new homes in August. I don't know if she has a full waiting list or not. 

Wonderful breeder, beautiful dogs. 
www.briannegoldens.com


----------



## lmwsport7 (Feb 25, 2009)

Not sure where you are in the state, but in the Philly area, we've had 2 great experiences with Judy Breuer at Copper Lee Goldens in Glen Mills, PA.

http://www.copperlee.com/

Snowface Rylee is my baby in this gallery...

http://www.copperlee.com/gallery/gallery2.htm


----------



## Donna19087 (Aug 12, 2011)

I can second the motion for Judy Breuer and Copper Lee Golden's. We are in southeastern Pennsylvania and enjoyed our Copper Lee Golden Sunshine ("Daisy") for many wonderful years. We are now contemplating another Golden and Judy currently has puppies born 6/3/11. I wouldn't have a single hesitation to go with her again, nor to recommend. : )


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

She may be terrific, bu why-o-why doesn't she put the registered names of the damxsire on her available page so people can verify clearances? It would just make the process so much easier! Looking through OFA...there are plenty of dogs listed...but even some of the most recent dogs are missing hip or elbow clearances.


----------



## aileenzw (Aug 10, 2011)

I came across Copper Lee too in my search for Goldens but I was a little skeptical because they say the have puppies available but then don't list their parents' names (let alone pedigree/clearances) so you can't even search them on OFA. Their website only has names for some old old dogs (from the 1980s). I did snoop around other more recent dogs registered as "Copper Lee [xxxxxx]" and some of them don't have hip clearances (!!) and other ones had ratings of fair.

I didn't inquire for more information because I just thought it was a little shady given that there were breeders that I thought were much more transparent about their dogs' backgrounds. I am not really an expert here but this was just my natural reaction.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

LibertyME said:


> She may be terrific, bu why-o-why doesn't she put the registered names of the damxsire on her available page so people can verify clearances? It would just make the process so much easier! Looking through OFA...there are plenty of dogs listed...but even some of the most recent dogs are missing hip or elbow clearances.


 
Yes, absolutely get names and check clearances. I am trying to help a family right now with some health issues. FWIW, this family had gotten a previous golden from her but said this experience and puppy was very different.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love my Harborview Hero ex JLO puppy, Lush. My good friends also just brought home a Harborview puppy, Luna(Tiger ex Terra), and she is equally healthy, well-socialized, and lovely. Good experience with this breeder & forum member. . .


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

aileenzw said:


> I came across Copper Lee too in my search for Goldens but I was a little skeptical because they say the have puppies available but then don't list their parents' names (let alone pedigree/clearances) so you can't even search them on OFA. Their website only has names for some old old dogs (from the 1980s). I did snoop around other more recent dogs registered as "Copper Lee [xxxxxx]" and some of them don't have hip clearances (!!) and other ones had ratings of fair.
> 
> I didn't inquire for more information because I just thought it was a little shady given that there were breeders that I thought were much more transparent about their dogs' backgrounds. I am not really an expert here but this was just my natural reaction.


 
If they don't list their dogs for you to easily look up it makes it easy to scratch them off your list.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Sienna, my oldest Golden came from Copper Lee.
Let's just say my next two Goldens came from Dromara.


----------



## lynnray13 (Sep 21, 2018)

I had the most wonderful Golden you could ever have from Judy at Copper Lee, temperament, a real beauty, but two types of cancer beginning at 7 yrs, three surgeries, died of lymphoma at 10. Plus allergies, anxiety, and more. Beware. Hope she is no longer breeding that bloodline.


----------



## NKNK21 (Dec 22, 2020)

Hello! Does anyone have any updated information on CopperLee Goldens? Wondering if this is a reputable breeder with healthy dogs, or if I should go with a different breeder. Any recommendations on breeders? We have been looking for a year now, with no luck. I guess everyone wants a Golden pup in quarantine, sigh.


----------

